# mud turtle question



## botb2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi I've been spending alot of time reading the forums and what not but I coudln't find any information on mud turtles. I was just wonderig where can I buy mud turtles in the gta. I like them for the small size they stay at and was wondering if anyone can help me out. 

I have searched google and what not but have not had any luck. Thanks.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

http://reptilescanada.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

The only place I can think of that is located relatively close to me is Port Credit Pets. I've never been there but they have a stock list which is updated fairly often on their site:

http://www.portcreditpets.com/index.html

You can probably get them to order in for you. There's also a Reptile Expo coming up in September;

http://www.reptilebreedersexpo.ca/


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

botb2 said:


> Hi I've been spending alot of time reading the forums and what not but I coudln't find any information on mud turtles. I was just wonderig where can I buy mud turtles in the gta. I like them for the small size they stay at and was wondering if anyone can help me out.
> 
> I have searched google and what not but have not had any luck. Thanks.


we have four long term captive eastern mud turtles (adults) at $139 each


----------

